# Shawl



## Gittaar (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi all, 
This is my first project on my knit master 360 and I am super proud!
Just wanted to share with you all

Gitta


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

That is really beautiful, you should be proud!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

It looks lovely, did you have to knit it in two pieces?


----------



## Gittaar (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes, it is knit in two triangles which I joined in the middle.

It was like going back to school all the math it took


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow that's really beautiful


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

You have every reason to be proud, it's lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Stunning. Was it all hand manipulated? Did you write up the pattern or buy it. Whichever it was, great job!


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Really beautiful! I'd be proud too!!


----------



## Stitch Witch (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes, very proud!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very Pretty Shawl especially for your first knit on your 360.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

prairiewmn said:


> Stunning. Was it all hand manipulated? Did you write up the pattern or buy it. Whichever it was, great job!


Oh my goodness!! Gorgeous and inspiring!! Would also like to know about pattern!!Would like to make one myself!!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## Gittaar (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you all! Yes it was a lot of hand manipulating! But worth it. I did not have a pattern, but hand knitted a lot of triangle shawls, so I just made up my own pattern. 
I am thinking about writing it down in understandable language  so I can share it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

What yarn did you use?
It patterns lovely.


----------



## Gittaar (Apr 20, 2014)

Azzara said:


> What yarn did you use?
> It patterns lovely.


It was a hand dyed mohair yarn from a local goat farm. They have like 20 goats and shave them twice a year, then they sell the (home dyed) yarn at knitting and crochet fairs in the Netherlands.

Very unique! And very lovely


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Please let everyone know when you have your pattern ready. We would love to try it.


----------



## bevhug (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow it is beautiful!!!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Lovely shawl, would be interested in the pattern too.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very pretty, -- job well done, congrats ...&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

No wonder you are proud. That's just beautiful!


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Very well done and on a machine too. Way way back in time I used to machine knit after my wife bought one. She could not use it so I took over and converted some lace patters to suit the machine.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Very beautiful. I'd love to have the pattern, if you're willing and able to share it.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice and such pretty colors


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

This is one of the prettiest I have seen.


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Really super.you should be proud. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

That is a wonderful piece of work, congratulations.


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

GEORGIOUS, I hope someday to be able to do something like this on my machine :-D


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Please let us know if you manage to write out the pattern for your beautiful shawl. Very good for A first attempt. Will not tell you what my first garment turned out like


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Congratulations on your achievement, that is a really pretty shawl. I admire your patience in hand manipulating all that lace on a standard gauge machine, well done!

Sheila


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

It's beautiful. Excellent job and I love the pattern. 

Marge


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

That's fabulous. Love the shape of it.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

That is beautiful. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

that is beautiful.you should be very proud.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Stunning. Will look forward to the pattern


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent. Love the design.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Lovely.taking on lace for first project is really something to be proud of.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## IreneWoods (Sep 19, 2012)

That's a beautiful shawl. You did a great job!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

That is a stunning shawl. Thanks for sharing,


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

I would love the pattern for that is some beautiful work. I too like to take hand knit patterns and convert them for machine knitting but I never did something that grand.


----------



## biljana (May 29, 2013)

Wow that's really beautiful


----------



## Gittaar (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you all! I've written the pattern and it can be found on ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-shawl-pattern

Please let me know if you have any issues.


----------

